# Police Caution and adoption



## Soundbags (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello

Does anybody know if a police caution for a drug can affect the chances of adoption? A stupid mistake on a night out with 'friends' whilst going through a particularly bad time resulted in a caution for possession. We are both in our late thirties, not able to conceive naturally. We are both professionals in well paid respectable jobs... And generally nice and loving people who feel that pursuing adoption rather than IVF is the right thing to do. But not sure if that night a few years ago will scupper our chances?

Does anybody know?

Thank you for any help you are able to give 

Xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello mish75,
Your best bet is ringing round some agencies to find out their views (you can ring as many as you like without any obligation to proceed with them) but I wouldn't have thought it is a bar to you being able to proceed.  Your agency will want to understand why it happened and be reassured it was a one off, but as long as you can show there was a reason why it happened and that you have dealt with the issue that lead to it, I wouldn't have thought it will be an issue.
Good luck with your journey


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

my advice would be, complete honesty from the very beginning. They will probably request an early CRB / DBS check and will certainly want to discuss the issue during your assessment. 
ring and have a chat, you will then get a feel for the agencies and how they view your caution.

good luck


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't think a police caution goes on record. I would check as I think u need to be charged for it to be on record.x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

All cautions and convictions are held on the police national computer and could be revealed under a CRB/DBS request. Whether a caution or conviction is revealed depends on why the check is beingcompleted. If the check is for a position that involves contact with certain groups of people such as children then there is grounds for exemption to the rehrehabilitation of offenders act and they could be revealed. It does depend on the offence so violence would generally be revealed but not sure about possession. 
As already mentioned honesty is the best policy with sw. Use it to your advantage in what you learnt from that time and how in the future you could help a child in relation to peer pressure and consequences. 

Good luck


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Treaco said:


> I don't think a police caution goes on record. I would check as I think u need to be charged for it to be on record.x


A police caution is classed an acceptance of the offence which does go on record (I have access through work).

I can't help with your situation mish75 but I really hope you are able to proceed.


----------



## scoobydooby (Nov 5, 2013)

As someone who had a couple of misdeameanors from earlier life that would show up on a CRB (one of which read a lot worse that it actually was) I can safely safe, as a now proud parent, that if you are honest and open from the outset then I doubt it should be a problem. 
Life experience, you've had your problems and risen above them. Thats a valuable thing to be able to teach your child, and your agency / authority should be able to see that ;-)


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

New mum of two recently adopted children with a caution for a bad moment in my life I can safely say that as long as you are open and honest from the outset you will be fine! Obviously you have to show that there are no issues surrounding caution of course. 
Good luck. X


----------

